# Maltese Lines Without Tear Stains



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

The Chrisman Maltese  web site says their Maltese *do not have any eye staining*. (http://www.chrismanmaltese.com/available.html)


Do you know of any other Maltese lines or Maltese breeders that have dogs with little or no tear staining?


One of my main concerns with getting an all-white dog is maintaining a nice bright coat -- I think the dog deserves to look as good as possible! The tear staining is my biggest concern that might cause me to consider another "colored" breed that won't show tear stains (if there are tear stains at all).


Thanks for your help . . . 

JC


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hi everyone,
> 
> The Chrisman Maltese  web site says their Maltese *do not have any eye staining*. (http://www.chrismanmaltese.com/available.html)
> 
> ...


I have a dear friend with a Chrisman Malt who has tear staining...I'd say it is about average, however, since the intro of Angel's Glow she now has none. I wouldn't pick a dog though because of a claim regarding tear stains. I completely understand your hesitation about keeping an all white dog all white, but there really are some great products out there to help. I think it's more important to find a good breeder with healthy animals with good temprements, regardless of which breed you choose. I really have to say, though, that maltese are the most perfect breed out there and you really should spend some time reading the posts here. Good luck with whatever you decide and if we can help in any way, we will!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Also, remember, tear staining can come from allergies. It can vary in different parts of the country as to what they are allergic to. One may not stain in Florida but will in Oklahoma. The important thing is to get to the source and eliminate or treat the problem.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

justcurious, if tear staining is something that you're already thinking about, you may want to consider a darker-colored breed. You could end up with a Malt with slight lemon-ing on the ears or during teething may tearstain pretty badly. If this type of thing would really bother you, you might be happier with another breed. I believe you were also considering a Chihuahua, also. At least with that breed you would have no worries about tear staining, keeping a coat perfectly white, etc.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Aww.....I know tear staining can be a pain in the butt...I hate it myself...but with some extra time and attention...it can be controllable. One of mine stains and the other one just gets eye boogers. They didn't come from high end breeders...and I know there are others on here that have gotten lucky like that too. I don't think any breeder can guarantee no tear stains. I would hate for you to miss out on the love of a malt b/c of the stains...but I DO understand the frustration.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't think you can predict tear staining. Sparkey's mom and dad , brothers and sisters have no tear staining at all, but he does. I think it is impossible to guarantee something like that.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I<span style="color:#000099"> agree with everyone that tear staining, or not, is hard to predict genetically. And, if the baby does tearstain, it's a small inconvenience compared to the extraordinary companionship of this marvelous breed. 

BTW, Shrek has never tearstained, and Sylphide did have medium tearstaining until she was two. Now both of them have very white faces. So you might get a puppy that never tearstains, or one that tearstains until full adulthood, or one that tearstains for a long time. However, I agree with others that if you feel you need a "perfect" puppy (if there is such a thing), to be happy with your furkid, then perhaps you should consider a non-tear staining breed with very minimum maintenance required, such as a Chi. Of course, if you do that, you lose the benefits of the unparalleled Maltese personality.</span>


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=162793
> 
> 
> 
> ...










THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I must agree with the other posters. I would never make a decision based on tear staining. Many puppies can have no tear staining until their adult teeth comes in. There are environmental issues that contribute to staining as well. Just because a puppy didn't stain at the breeders doesn't mean they won't stain at your house.

Part of owning a Maltese is learning how to groom them and care for them. Most Maltese owners have learned to deal with tear staining and you will too if you decide this is the breed for you. There are many treatments that work well.

On a side note, I also have a Shih Tzu who is darker colour. He also tear stains but it's just less obvious.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tear stains can be a pain.. but in the long run it's no more work than anything else required in grooming a Maltese. And like CharmyPoo said, even dark colored breeds can tear stain. My Yorkie has a little bit of tear staining but it's not that noticeable.. but I have seen some Yorkies that the tear stains are very visible.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

There is no way to predict wether or not they will have tear staining. But the love and pure joy you will get, will far out way any tear staining that may or may not happen







A Maltese is such a special breed, they have a wonderful temperment and have so much love to share.


----------



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies. I once considered Chihuahuas but have since been around a few and I do not like the breed in general. Chihuahuas also have tear stains. It is a characteristic of many small breeds because they tend to have undersized tear ducts. I want a small breed so the tear stains will have to be dealt with no matter what. However, it would be much more difficult with a white dog. And if I can avoid having to deal with the tear stains, why not?

By no means do I think tear stains affect the temperament and joy of having a Maltese. From the posts on this board, it is clear you all have a wonderful relationship with your Malts whether or not they have tear stains. It's silly to imply I would think the dog itself would have a different personality if it does not have tear stains. 

Chrisman is one of the top Malt beeders so if I were to get a puppy from them it would definitely come from a healthy and well-bred background.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It sounds like you have started your research which is great. There are easy solutions to deal with tear staining. Many people had success with Tylan (both in the raw powder form and Angel's Eyes/Angel Glow products). You sprinkle some on their food and no more tear stains after a few weeks. You will have to do more research on this as it is an antibiotic.

To be honest, I think all dogs (big and small) tear stain but it is ijust less obvious on some breeds. Short hair breeds doesn't have much hair to stain on so it doesn't matter. Poodles (the big ones) also face tear staining problems as do Old English Sheepdogs. You even see tear staining on golden retreivers!


----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

Jinx has never had tear stains. He is 14 months. I did a lot of research before I got him and did everything by the book. I had him on spring water and I cleaned his eyes every day. But I also must agree that I would not change him for the world tears stains or not.


----------



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

> It sounds like you have started your research which is great. There are easy solutions to deal with tear staining. Many people had success with Tylan (both in the raw powder form and Angel's Eyes/Angel Glow products). You sprinkle some on their food and no more tear stains after a few weeks. You will have to do more research on this as it is an antibiotic.
> 
> To be honest, I think all dogs (big and small) tear stain but it is ijust less obvious on some breeds. Short hair breeds doesn't have much hair to stain on so it doesn't matter. Poodles (the big ones) also face tear staining problems as do Old English Sheepdogs. You even see tear staining on golden retreivers![/B]



So you mean I was worried for nothing!







If it is as simple as adding something to the food and wiping his face, then it's really no big deal at all. Thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

tearstains, schmearstains. the buttercup had some of the worst staining as a puppy, and even if i'd have known about products like angels glow, etc, i dont think i'd have used them. they added to her character. i have never thought of her as any less beautiful when she stains. she pretty much got "over" her staining when she was about 14-16months old, and occasionally stains at certain times of the year, but nothing to the degree she did as a puppy. in fact, as i often state on here, lol, my favorite pic of her is an up-close shot of her stained face. some might say "Ick! how ugly! why would THAT be your favorite??" but it captures "her". perfectly. if tearstains are a dealbreaker, then i dont think a maltese is the breed for you. i'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but it's just my oh-so-humble opinion.

ann marie and the "love see no tearstains" buttercup


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

"It's silly to imply I would think the dog itself would have a different personality if it does not have tear stains." 

I just wanted to clarify, my point was that regardless of whether or not a dog has tear staining I believe the overall temperment of the animal is much more important in selecting a companion. I didn't say that I thought a dog would have a different personality if it has tear stains....I agree that is silly.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> "It's silly to imply I would think the dog itself would have a different personality if it does not have tear stains."
> 
> I just wanted to clarify, my point was that regardless of whether or not a dog has tear staining I believe the overall temperment of the animal is much more important in selecting a companion. I didn't say that I thought a dog would have a different personality if it has tear stains....I agree that is silly.[/B]


Ditto what Saltymalty said


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=163051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course.

I think it is safe to say that there isn't anyone on SM who believes that tear stains and personality are in any way connected!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

To be honest.. I think its just luck not having tear staining... and i think genetics too but.. you wont be able to tell what your gonna get until you have the puppy and it grows up. Kodie never had tearing.. neither did his mom... but his aunt (which is his moms sister) has the tearing... and its the same bloodline... so go figure.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I must admit I was concerned about tearstains when I was waiting for my puppy to come home. I gathered a list of products I was going to try to combat them. Now that he is home I don't even notice them when I look at him. He is perfect in my eyes!







Other people do notice it though, my bf's auntie commented on the beautiful coloring on his face-such a different point of view! My vet said it was too early to see if he has closed tearducts, so I am not going to worry about it now. Maybe when he gets older I'll explore it more, I still have my list of products, but now we are too busy playing and training (and chewing) to worry about keeping appearences. 

Do know that with this breed, more then most other breeds, grooming is a huge commitment. Not just for the eyes, but the coat and teeth as well. Even if you have them professionally groomed, you still need to maintain at least every other day. That may be another consideration when you are choosing the breed that is right for you. good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If tear staining is a concern, then a Maltese is not the breed for you. Genetics/good breeding play an important role, but even Maltese from the top breeders can have tear staining. As the others have mentioned, environmental factors and allergies can cause tear staining, as can teething.

Here is a great article from the Bhe Jei website on tear staining:

http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Its just their mascara running!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Its just their mascara running!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is GREAT!

Talk about positive thinking, there IT IS.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=163388
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or highlights! what trendy little girl (or boy, actually) doesn't have highlights nowadays?!?! highlights are VERY fashionable!!!!

ann marie and the "fashionista" buttercup


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Since there are many different factors which cause tear staining I am suprised that any breeder would (could) guarantee a puppy to be "free of tear stains". Sounds like a sales pitch.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Since there are many different factors which cause tear staining I am suprised that any breeder would (could) guarantee a puppy to be "free of tear stains". Sounds like a sales pitch.[/B]










Exactly!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I have a house full of rescues, and not one of them has tear stains. Trust me, it's not a result of "good" breeding.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I have to say that when we were first puppy hunting I was a little leery about getting a white dog also. My husband chose the Maltese breed and all I can say is...I LOVE my husband!! Keeping my Pacino clean is not a problem nor a hinderance....and it is a lot easier then I thought. Although Pacino has never tear stained it wouldn't matter if he did......

I could not imagine life without my furbaby.....there are many wonderful breeds out there but there is no comparison to a Matese in MHO.

Just my 2 cents!!
Marie & (Awww, I love you too, Mommy!) Pacino.


----------

